

Splitting founder equity – how we did it and why we’re sharing - timfletcher
http://blog.zenlike.me/2013/07/03/splitting-founder-equity-how-we-did-it-and-why-were-sharing/

======
jason_wang
Great post. It's not often you see founders share how they arrived at their
equity split.

I highly recommend The Founder's Dilemmas by Noam Wasserman
([http://www.amazon.com/The-Founders-Dilemmas-Anticipating-
Ent...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Founders-Dilemmas-Anticipating-
Entrepreneurship/dp/0691158304)). The book is very data driven. Noam uses the
data he collected over the last 10 years to backup the different scenarios he
discusses. Chapter 6 talks about equity split and Noam talks about the
difference between 50/50 hand-shake splits, 50/50 designed splits, 51/49
splits, and other splitting scenarios. I got the audiobook and it's an easy
listen/read over the weekend. For me, this is not just a "one man's opinion"
book. Its data driven nature makes it a must read.

Other parts of the book talks about different co-founder options (family,
friends, co-workers, life partners), role divisions and funding choices.

------
stephenitis
I think you applied a very rational process to founder equity here. thank you.

